# DIY Blower kit for DC motor



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

awesome, thanks for posting this....

If anyone cannot fab up their own coverband you can buy them for 65$ from many and most Netgain resellers...

Still a lot cheaper than the forced air setups available for sale....

80$ Blower
65$ cover band
16$ couple switches
10$ tubing/misc.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

I agree - well done and excellent write-up. The cork gasket was a nice touch, too.


----------

